# [SOLVED] bad choice ?



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello...parts especially GPU's ATI 5000 series seem to be in short supply here in sweden..I often see people here in sweden showing builds using "cheaper basic Motherboards".
Any PC will be used for gaming and I have 3 different ones . Two to me seem "unbalanced" but would like your input please.

*Anyway should be getting some money tommorrow so in a posistion to order all being well . Parts I already have Corsair TX 750 psu and Phomen II x4 965 black amd processor*

*A. Oh , and is there any significant difference between a board wirh an 8 pin power supply and one with 4 pins...noticed ASUS tend to be 4 pin and gigavbyte 8 Piuins ..on the boards I look at anyway...
and B. do you think the prices will come down on ATI cards with the introduction of the 5830 cards ? *

SET UP 1 
Antec Two Hundred tower - ATX Omgående 471:-

Sapphire RADEON HD 5850 - grafikadapter - Radeon HD 5850 - 
GB 79419 

ASUS M4A785T-M - moderkort - micro ATX - 785G 

OCZ Platinum Dual Channel Kit - minne - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) - 

WD Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS - hårddisk - 500 GB - SATA-300 
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - processorcooler 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit Eng OEM Win 

TOTAL 6774 plus 158 delivery

SETUP 2
is here and costs 6890 plus delivery 
http://www.komplett.se/k/shoplist.a...77057&su=F69E93F1-D3A8-4599-9542-1E42C018F36D


SET up 3.

Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 (Rev 1.0) - moderkort -
WD Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS - hårddisk - 500 GB - SATA-300
OCZ Platinum Dual Channel Kit - minne - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) - DIMM 240-pin -DDR3 
NZXT Crafted Series LEXA S - miditower - ATX 1-4 dagar 740:- 
Sony DVD Recorder 24x SATA RAM Internal Black Bulk :- 199:- 892114 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit Eng OEM Win 795713 Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - processorcooler 196:- 196:- 


Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB Vapor-X (11163-00-20R) - PCI-E / 2xDVI / HDMI 1595

TOTAL cost 6644
(note the GPU is bought from another supplier.....is this a wise thing to do when building ,,,,thinking in case I get a bad part, trying to decide what should go back for the supplier to test...probably blame each others parts)


eternally grateful


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

set-up number 3 has the best motherboard >>>>there is no junk in set-up 3


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

hello


linderman said:


> set-up number 3 has the best motherboard >>>>there is no junk in set-up 3


but the graphic cards are hughely different.....I would llike build 3 but with the 5850 card for the same price 

What I am wondering is , is it stupid to buy a "cheaper " motherboard with less features and say a 770, or a G785 chipset and a cheaper chasis (may need to add a fan) . and then spend that saving on a better graphic card....or by buying a ceaper , less well specified motherboard do you simply choke up the system ? Bear in mind the kids have said they want a gaming machine .....and I have pointed out a limited budget 

*what is the Junk in the other two builds...what would I need to look out for ?*

oh , and is there any significant difference between a board wirh an 8 pin power supply and one with 4 pins...noticed ASUS tend to be 4 pin and gigabyte 8 Pins ..on the boards I look at anyway...My logic here tells me that the 8 pin supplies more power to the GPU so it will run smoother,,,or that the 4 pin boards are just more efficient????

THANKS AGAIN FOR ANY ADVICE....really wanting to get build 1 or 2...unless of course its just a stupid thing to do , and I will have problems cause the parts are out of balance -__-


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

OK

the asus board referenced is a M-atx board; which automatically says its an economy board not a performance board

build two has a not so hot MSI motherboard model, I dont mess with MSI boards any more, they used to be good but they have slipped alot in the last 3-5 years

the motherboard is the center of the build, just like the engine in a car, if the motor isnt good, youre hurting

as for 4 pin vs 8 pin ...........check to be sure the board in builds one and two are both compatible with the cpu you intend to use (verify on the motherboard manuf's website)
usually 8 pin is required for quad cores as you are really powering two cpu's / although there are boards which can use 4 pin cpu power connectors to power a quad

but usually speaking; a better made motherboard will have an 8 pin cpu power which must be used to power a quad core cpu

I would rather have a better motherboard and one notch less video card then the other way around !!!!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

I could have sworn I say an MSI motherboard in build link #2 ??????????????????

anyway; build two is using a gigaybte board with 770 chipset that one is better than the asus board with the 785G and micro atx board 

but build 3 is a gigabyte board with 790 chipset which is much better performance board for gaming


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

To add the 790 boards will have the 8 Pin connector because they are performance boards and made for overclocking where the extra power will come in handy.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

I could have sworn I say an MSI motherboard in build link #2 ??????????????????

yo did see it...but I realised my error and changed it ....the board in 2 will support the cpu but has 10666 rated ram..can you use 10600 ram in this ?
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, Socket-AM3 and it has a 8 pin power socket

and with the 790 board am I not payingg for USB 3 and sata 6 that we are unlikely to use....
I trust you guys and will not buy something that is not "recommended" as you helped me build this PC...with sound advice.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

The GA-MA770T-UD3P is non-integrated video board again it's done for OC'ing usually I find integrated boards don't overclock as well as the non-integrated performance boards, the 770 chipset is ok but the chipset is not as robust and the chipset cooling leaves a lot to be desired.

The biggest price difference is in the second PCIe x16 slot for a single slot board see if you can find a GA-MA790XT-UD4P here it's $95 vs $140 for the XTA-UD4P


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 1325 kronor delivered from set up 1 and 3 stockist...this is more available and is the same if not a little less then the GA-MA790XT-UD4P is here and the only people with it in are unknown to me..very few customer ratings to go on and not local :-(

so for your blessing  I would have to use the Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 1325 kronor if I was to go ahead with the 5850 gpu build? I am still unsure about the ram rating ...understand 1333 etc..but 10666 and 10600 is there a difference ?
Is the tower Ok ?

found this for 1100 kr Asus M4A79XTD EVO DDR3 (again 4 pin board power supply )


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

The M4A79XTD EVO is a decent board, Both 10600 and 10666 are DDR3 1333, use the ram manufacturers configuration utilities >  Corsair  ,  Crucial  , OCZ 

For G.Skill I use these they work well on AMD and Intel boards> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=223


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Thanks ...I do try and use the tools provided by the RAM manufacturers and the motherboard manufacturers, but often I can't find the RAM ...I think the Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 was particularily difficult ,,,,maybe cause it's "relatively" new, and when I do find some RAM thats on the list it tends to be "value" RAM....don't appear to have G-skill here.
The Crucial Ballistix sticks seem ok for value just now...but again I can't find that particular mobo on the crucial selector and there seems to be concerns on the crucial forums (won't link direct as they probably wouldn't appreciate it, and I don't know if what the posters are posting holds any water, but the last comment was posted 12-17-09) concerning these sticks....so I find it hard to find RAM thats "Guaranteed" to work...If you only build now-and-then buying the wrong RAM can be an expensive mistake :-o
The Crucial RAM selector works well with the ASUS EVO board ...Have you heard about QA problems in the states ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

With Corsair or Crucial if you contact them they will give the part numbers for any boards not listed and Guarantee it to fit, I've even had Crucial next day me 5 different sets once a couple of years back for a problem board.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

all the radeon 5850 have gone except for a few which seem vastly overpriced and are in stock at small companies------?????


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

As Iunderstand it the manufacturers are keeping less stock,so that they can react quicker to changes in the market and so that card manufacturers don't bulk buy at end of month and demand cuts in prices...A comment that was made here in sweden about the leaked price of the 5830 was that it was near the price of a 5850...so I gues that the 5830 comes in at around the present 5850 price and the inflated prices due I guess due to lack of supply of the 5850 just remain at the higher prices 
Are we going to see an increase in prices in general do you think ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

I think it all depends on the performance of the Nvidia GTX300 whenever they finally get released if they are better then the 5000 series then price cuts, equal to or not as good no cuts.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Until my old Pc ded and I started looking at building a new one, I never realised there were shortages etc..
If I build now and decide not to wait out March an April ( lots are showing stocks of GPU due in , in April here) I will build set up 3 as I get the feeling most think that this is the most sensible...I can always add another 5770 card later ...Thinking about it we will be using a DELL DELL ST2410 24" (A TN panel) Lcd with max resolution of 1920 x 1080 , so I guess a 5770 radeon will be quite sufficent...(you become like the kid in the candyshop...just one more upgrade, one more part with a bit more power ...sad really )

I have emailed a couple of RAM suppliers..thanks for the links..the OCZ didn't work..but I have reported this)

Are you happy with Build 3? The RAM will need to be clarified..thimnk it's more for the i5 and i7's . Is it wise to buy your GPU from a seperate supplier when building ?
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

The OCZ link is my bad they updated the site I didn't update my short cuts
 Corsair  ,  Crucial  , OCZ 

Build #3 is a good solid build, if you are not planning to Overclock you could drop the cpu cooler and use the stock up to save costs.

AMD is the new kid with DDR3 there are far more Intel DDR3 motherboards out and they were first so all the descriptions are written towards those boards.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

"AMD is the new kid with DDR3 there are far more Intel DDR3 motherboards out and they were first so all the descriptions are written towards those boards. "
__________________
Very good info...thanks...the cooler costs 192 kronor ($26 US ) ( an extra fan can be added) and I am just assuming it will be better than the stock. 
I chose it because its 92mm and can be fitted either way...i.e there are slots going both ways in the base for the AMD retaining clip to go. I hope to avoid what i have done with this PC and block the first two RAM slots with the cooler(well one actually but might as well be them both).
I realise what a boost extra RAM can be in the future to a system thats beginning to strain to do it chores.

The Scythe Katana 3 is back in stock at another stockist for $37 US (all these prices include taxes)---Is this a better choice or really nothing in it? I want a non stock cooler for if I need to OC a little in the future...can be bothered cleaning off the AS5 ----
blöö4y lazy or what--- The thought with the NZXt tower is that it comes with 4 fans already installed and a bit of woe -factor fot the kids, also has esata portt ( not that i'll need one)...by the time you add a couple fans to the ANTEC 2 you are nearly at same price (no esata ..not that i'll need it :-0)..logical ??

Also planning on win 7 64 bit home premium, guessing things are ok wth the 64 bit ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

your ideas and reasoning all sound practical to me


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Either cooler will do the job, pick up the one you like the best.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

thanks to the both of you för the advice......


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

hello , just to let you know this is w´hat I ordered;
Sony DVD Recorder 24x SA... 1 199 
WD Caviar Black WD6401AA... 1 561 
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3... 1 196 
Kingston HyperX Dual Cha... 1 1099 
NZXT Crafted Series LEXA... 1 740 
Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 (... 1 1212 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home... 1 1026 
XFX HD5770 1GB GDDR5 (85... 1 1651 
Also Have Cosair 750TX and Phonem 11 x4 965 BE

I chose the WD 640 black as it was approx $6 dollars more than the Blue and has 5 years guarantee.
Kingston was my choice of RAM....simply because they were the only ones to reply!!
I was toying with buying the Sapphire Vapor X but this was at another store and I couldn't justify to myself , buying just this item elsewhere. The XFX also comes with AvP with costs 499 kronor in the local shop theoretically making the cost of this card 1172 kronor including shipping portion of costs...so not a bad deal..

I have a printed copy of the advice on "how to bench test your system" and I will read the mobo manual online whilst I await the parts.

I would love to see instructions on how to handle the software during/after build.
I.e the questions going through my head now is in which order do i install things.
as I envisage it:

1. install parts til you get into BIOS screen ....turn off and add 2nd stick of RAM ..hang in BIOS for half hour and set time etc whilst checking temps.
2. install Cd rom etc and other parts.
3. Install motherboard software...this will include a trial copy of NORTONS...As I have a 3 pc licence being used only on 2 PC's I want to fully install Norton 2010 on this machine ....to do so I will have to connect to the internet "unprotected for a shortwhile....So should I install the trial version then install my own later?
4. Next step install windows 7
5. install video drivers
6. conect to internet....1st update Anti-virus, 2nd update windows 3rd. down load latest GPU drivers.

IS THIS HOW IT SHOULD BE DONE....The building of the PC as you try to make clear to novices is about putting the right plugs in the right sockets which are often foolproof or nowadays very well labelled...ITS THE SOFTEWARE ORDER THAT I AM UNCERTAIN ABOUT...is there a sticky on this for new builds...is it worth doing one OR am the only one to worry about this...
On my last build I had two different Mobos as one was faulty...but BOTH times the virus scanner picked up a virus after insatlling things...It cleared the viruses easily (checked with malwarebytes and Superantispyware) but i wonder if I am doing the software installation wrong... Sorry fot so much text.
As I edit this I could change the things I mispelled, OR just own up to being crap on the keyboard ...I choose the litter 
thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

A) install windows

B) install motherboard chipset drivers / lan drivers / Onboard sound drivers / any other drivers windows says are missing / get all motherboard related drivers directly from mobo webiste )newest versions)

C) install windows updates

D) install anti virus software

E) always save video card drivers for LAST


IMHO dont take driver upgrades from windows updates :4-thatsba


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

THANKS FOR THE REPLY...
At B ...do you mean that win 7 will report any missimg drivers and that I should go to Gigabytes home page and down load them from there....and NOT use the accompanying DVD ? ( I assume its ók to use the dvd later to insatll any utilities that come with dvd....thinking here of the gigabytes equivalent to ASUS's AI suite and PC Probe etc)

SO I connect to web and install win 7 updates BEFORE installing any anti-virus...guess I should have win 7's firewall enabled though ????

E) always save video card drivers for LAST....up to this stage I am running on windows standard vga drivers ...correct?
AM I best loading drivers for GPU at this stage from the accompanying `DVD OR should I go dirct to card manufactures site and download and install from there...guessing 9.? drivers will come with card and I believe lastset is 10.1 or 190.2

thanks for clarifying these last points...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Yes the utilities are ok the drivers on the web site will most likely be newer then what's on the DVD.

I usually do the updates first then install the AV/Anitmalware program the firewall will on by default.

As for the video I usually install the DVD that comes with the card, then update the drivers but either way will work sometimes the DVD with the card has extra features.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

you will find most of the time; the manuf website will have drivers much newer than your DVD disk will

like wrench says though, sometimes that manuf supplied dvd will have "goodies / extras" on the retail dvd that they wont give you for free at the website

I always like to add the video card drivers last just because video card drivers have really gotten HUGE and complicated in the last few years, currently a video card driver will impact the sound driver and even some of the motherboard chipset features; so, if all these "other" drivers are not at their "best" you may not get the perfect video card install you could have


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

wrench97 & linderman.....thanks once again for the advice and the time you've taken to read and respond to my post...
Cheers


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Just a qucik question...When I get first post should ,bearing in mind my set-up, Should I ENABLE AHCI or is it not recommended.. I read that it should be enabled if hardware supports it even if you will not use the functions (hotswap devices etc) .I understand that it is easier to revert back to SATA /ide emulation mode if problems occur than it is to cahnge from sata/ide emulation mode to AHCI....believe this would need a windows re-install. Do I have the gear that warrants me choosing AHCI mode ??

At sometime I want to transfer some files etc, from my old WD 250GB drive (connects via SATA cable) but I'm uncertain how to do this but i could always do this on this PC that I am sure does not run in AHCI mode later on .

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

For Win 7 use AHCI mode.

To transfer the files you can either hook up in pc as a secondary drive later or if you have a home network transfer them across the network.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

thanks wrench97..will do. 
sorry I know this will sound dumb but can't get my head around your instruction due to my ignorance in the subject (I am googling at the moment)
Q "To transfer the files you can either hook up in pc as a secondary drive later or if you have a home network transfer them across the network. "

My old HDD is in a Dell that is broken...so i gues I can't send them across a network.
What I am assuming you mean is that I can install the old HDD say into this PC wher it should appear in "MY COMPUTER" (entering BIOS first to check that the reesident HDD (ie the new one) is shown as the boot HDD and then drag and drop files fromthe old into the new HDD...just like I could do with a USB key?
I know this has nowt to do with it ( I think) but I think I am getting RAID mixed into my thouhghts to add to my OWN confusion 
thanks...thanks for the AHCI advise...would not have used it if left to my own devices ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Yes after you have your new PC set up and running you can install the Dell drive into the new PC, Do you know if it's a Sata or IDE drive?
Not that it will make a lot of difference just make sure the new drive is set as the boot drive in the Bios and you can simply drag the files from the old drive to the new.

You may even want to format the old drive after retrieving the data and use it to store back ups and or copies of important file.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

wrench 97.......Magic.... a thousand thanks for the qucik and informative info..I will do this and yes I will reformat the old HDD (its a WD Caviar WD2500J8-75NCB2 250GB from April 2006, so may still have some life left in it )
thanks again
PS its sata ..I assume 300


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Make sure the jumper is removed from the drive, they shipped with a jumper installed to work on Sata 1.5, with the jumper removed they are Sata 3.0.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

wrench 97..can't see anything that looks like a jumper...on the side there is a piece of foil that covers a recess..this is on the side
on the back there is the sata male and power cable connections. there is also a socket with 8 thin pinsgrouped in 2 rows of four pins..
The cable that was being used states this on it
Spectra-strip - A Serial ATA 26 AWG RJ(POSSIBLY) AWM 2725 30V 80C VW-1 CSA AWM I/II A 30V 80C FT1 Lead Free 150-2699-935

I'm guessing by the I/II that this is just saying it's a sata I / sata II cable
Can't see anything else
thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*



> socket with 8 thin pinsgrouped in 2 rows of four pins


If it had a jumper installed it would be on 2 of those pins, no jumper it's Sata 3.0.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Many Thanks again.....TOP PEOPLE


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

qUOTE "B) install motherboard chipset drivers / lan drivers / Onboard sound drivers / any other drivers windows says are missing / get all motherboard related drivers directly from mobo webiste )newest versions)" UNQUOTE

http://www.gigabyte.eu/Support/Moth...?ProductID=3263&ost=windows+7+64bit#anchor_os shows the drivers available from website..but does not explain how to instal them...do I download these files on another PC and save them to a USB key and then move the USB key to the PC I am building ..and run the files from the PC key ? The Are all the necesaary files listed?

This Download states:
QUOTE " AMD SATA RAID Driver (Preinstall driver, press F6 during Windows* setup to read from floppy)
Download from : 
Asia Asia(China) America Europe Europe(Russia) : ftp / http " UNQUOTE

That mentions reading from a FLOPPY that I don't have ...
I am trying to learn a more through way of building a PC than the things I did on last build...and i appreciate the tips...i.e D/L drivers direct from website...just lacking some (A LOT) know-how on how to execute things.....I know these things you people can probably do in your sleep.....
 thanks

OR if I am unsure am I best just inseting the accompanying dvd to instsall drivers?
sorry to disturb ...nearly there 

JUST got SMS...so I'm off to cöllect the parts for the BEAST...ok more like tame tiger


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

you dont need the sata raid driver unless you plan on using raid; which I would advise against for a home PC user; so ignore that one

now, how I always do this is

using another PC and USB thumb drive(flash drive) ; download and EXTRACT the files from the mobo website (chipset drivers / lan drivers / sound drivers) when downloading and then estracting (un-zipping) put them all in their own folder on the flash drive 

A) install your flavor of windows

B) use the flash drive to run the motherboard chipset drivers

C) use the flash drive and run the lan/ networking drivers

D) use the flash drive and run the sound drivers

E) perform windows updates

F) install video card drivers from the video manuf website (download and then run the download)


I usually try to avoid using the manuf cd disk that comes with the components of a PC, they are "generally" out dated, although, as stated by Wrench, sometimes they are recent and often times have some nice software accompanying the drivers ?

your call really, either will work


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Also of note the sata driver and f6 install is only needed for XP not Vista or Win7


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

thanks again..  Been in BIOS checking temps...about to put 2nd 2GB ram stick in ...Running at 1333 but I won't fool with manually setting them to advertised speed until everything is stable...HATED the Heatsink cooler...took ages and still not happy with fan assembly...i fixed a Vendetta 2 that was twice the size of the Coolermaster TX3 but was easier

Just got a reply from carsair about the RAM (bought Kingston as they replied....message went on aboyt a HDD ...then i got a message to say ignore that messsage and 
"Thank you for your interest in our products, please look up your system on our memory configurator for the correct modules you should use: 

http://www.corsair.com/configurator/default.aspx 

My mobo was not listed there hence the question...and could they not have just check it and recommended some? That why Kingston got the order....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

I think Corsair tends to rely on families of chip sets too much(in your case 790XT) rather then making sure the full model number is in their configurer> http://www.corsair.com/configurator/product_results.aspx?id=865722


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

OOOOkkkay....Thought peoples opions of Corsair RAM was too good for them to provide bad service....it's just me then thats a little bit thick
In Bios ..in HARD DISK BOOT PRIORITY...I have the 640 HDD and then BOOTABLE ADD IN CARDS ...is this refering to my DVD drive ?
I can't see a reference to the DVD like I can on this ASUS board which gives the names of the DVD ie Sony, Samsung etc
I am using ports sata2_0 and sata2_1(HDD in 0 then dvd )
In Integrated peripherals the ONBOARD ESATA MODE is set to AHCI
the ONCHIP SATA TYPE is AHCI
The ONBOARD SATA3 MODE is IDE

I guess my DVD 8Sony) is not properly recognised???

EDIT...POST SCREEN RECOGNISED IT...so guess ok


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

I take it, the pc will boot from the DVD drive now?


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Don't know will try later with installing win 7...do i d/l and instal the Realtek Ethernet Diagnostic Utility 
http://www.gigabyte.eu/Support/Moth...?ProductID=3263&ost=windows+7+64bit#anchor_os

And I DON*T INSTALL ANY SATA RAID ITEMS ...right


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

you dont need the ethernet diagnostic and NO you dont need the raid items


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Upon start the screen flashes up " No items detected "
then it move and and very briefly (too quick to read) I see the HDD and Optiac DVD though the details are gone too quick to read..The Optiarc DVD is named in CMOS Setup Utility ,,, The HD just shows HD
HOWEVER tried to install win 7 64 bit....It started ok but I think I noticed it showed the HDD as having just short of 60GB ( it's a 6400GB wd black), Anyway I continued with the installation .....but I now get an error
Qoute" The computer restarted unexpectedly or encountered an unexpected error. Wimndows Installation cannnot proceed. To install Windows click ok to restart computer then restart installation " UnQUOTE
If I do this I just go round in circles. I have Set RAM to 9-9-9-27 at 1-7v (was 9-9-9-24? at 1-5v to see if the RAM was interfering in some way...but still same results 

Any help much appreciated
Thanks AFTER THOUGHT my HDD is the first boot priority...will change it to DVD as see waht if anything happens
Update : The same thing happens


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Put the ram settings back to defaults, pull all but 1 stick of ram, boot from the DVD and format and reinstall Win7.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Got it to load in Safe mode----did try that earlier with no sucess but win 7 reporting HDD which is 640gb as 596 GB ??
soryy missed your previous post wrench 97....thought you were all asleep over the pond...it's 11:30 am here

Update ...ok the hdd is showing as 596 GB but if I look in the propeties it shows as 640GB guess its 596x 1 073 741 824 bytes ...when did that change if it has?
I thought 1GB was 1024 kilobytes or something


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

It's always been that way the drive manufacturers round the number down to a even 1000 then you have to subtract the partition table> http://www.personal-computer-tutor.com/abc3/v30/vic30.htm

I'm up early every day, though with the current snow storm after checking the traffic cams and seeing the overturned truck and flashing lights on the interstate I caned the idea of going to work today


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Hi
Weather sounds pretty nasty there...I starting to thaw here in Sweden but than it's going to freeze again . A lot of the roofs here in the flats here are tin or thin ish steel . Last night I heard several large crashes as snow and ice slid of down or off the roof....Hope the accident turns out to be material damage...YEP; Best thing to do when the weathers is bad is to stay at home and hibernate a bit ;-)

The Marvell 91xx config ATA Device has got the yellow astreix in Device Manager ..is this because I haven't installed anything under the SATA RAID heading ?
http://www.gigabyte.eu/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=3263&ost=windows+7+64bit

will now install thhe utilities from the Gigabyte dvd and the continue as advised


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

That should disappear after the drivers are installed from the motherboard CD.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

But i have Downloaded the drivers from the website...all but the RAID drivers
i.e lan Realtek LAN Driver 
chipset/raid AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset\sata raid driver), 
USB NEC USB 3.0 Driver,
Audio Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition)
Do I still need to install drivers from DVD?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

sounds to me like you have all drivers

enter the bios / go to intergrated peripherals / set the marvel raid controller to "disabled"


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

The audio drivers I download were Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition) in device manager 6.0.1.5998

the one on the disk are Reakltek HD Audio Driver R2.36.5964 I am guessing these are the same type of driver, However I do not appear to have a "console " that you normally have with the sound i.e Via HD Audio Deck as an example...will this be in the dvd version ?

Would it do any harm to install these other items?? or jjsut to do it when and if necessary in the future... I mean thers the Marvel driver IDE/ACHI driver 1.00.027 on disk ...don't i need that ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

yes it could be on the dvd version as well thats why the driver is sooooo large at 35mb


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Would it do any harm to install these other items?? or jjsut to do it when and if necessary in the future... I mean thers the Marvel driver IDE/ACHI driver 1.00.027 on disk ...don't i need that ? 

thanks for being paitient


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Your not using the Marvel controller so it makes no difference in the driver unless something is plugged into those Sata Ports.

The Sound console is in the driver on the disk it won't hurt to install it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: bad choice ?*

you can install that marvell driver if you would like too? doesnt matter

but; watch your boot screen, alot of times the second controller on a motherboard can add 5-10 seconds to the boot time ? if this is the case, you will see a screen during boot up which says "loading marvel bios" or something of that nature

if this gets under your skin, simply disable the controller in the bios

either way, this is not mission critical, this is "tires with white walls or without"


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

thanks wrench97 for your help today...really appreciated..off to get some fresh air...hope the weather gets better out there..
tack


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

wrench97 and linderman...early days yet ....BUT ....I think we've built another one 
Tack så mycket
Thanks very much 
 have a good weekend


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Hello , slight problems.....
1. I have had a couple of crashes. In computer management the last on reported : Event 41 Kernel Power
+ System
- Provider 
[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 
EventID 41 
Version 2 
Level 1 
Task 63 
Opcode 0 
Keywords 0x8000000000000002 
- TimeCreated 
[ SystemTime] 2010-02-28T19:57:58.671217700Z 
EventRecordID 5971 
Correlation 
- Execution 
[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 8 
Channel System 
Computer 
- Security 
- EventData 

BugcheckCode 59 
BugcheckParameter1 0xc0000005 
BugcheckParameter2 0xfffff80002e8e4dc 
BugcheckParameter3 0xfffff880096d8800 
BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
SleepInProgress false 
PowerButtonTimestamp 0 

But I presently have my RAM at 1.712 v at 1600 ( recommended is between 1.7 to 1.9v at this speed so they may need upping a bit. I ran windows memory diagnostic which found nothing (only a very quick scan). Will try memtest if I can work out how to do it...tried on previous build burning to cd but never got it to work...and the usb method takes you to a frnch language site.

2.My other concern is that when I shut the PC down I get a shreiking/hissing sound coming through my speakers for a couple of seconds...it sounds loud and is probably not as worrying as it is.
MY boards details are here: http://www.gigabyte.eu/Products/Mot...oard&ProductID=3263&ProductName=GA-790XTA-UD4

Realtek ALC889 codec 
High Definition Audio 
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel 
Support for Dolby Home Theater 
Support for S/PDIF In/Out 
Support for CD In 

The Dell 2410 monitor is connected through HDMI but this has also happened as DMI connection....I have GIGABYTES EASYTUNE 6 installed , don't know if this is something to do with it. I have heard it is unreliable anyway and wish to remove it. Someone of a forum said it could cause problems if it was uninstalled (GIGABYTE HAVE STOPPED ANSWERING MY EMAIL NOW THAT I HAVE BOUGHT A BOARD:::ANswered every enquiry up to this!!!)
DO you know if it is safe to remove. 
I have thought about installing AMD overdrive, but I won't be overclocking until there is a need...but I do want to keep a check on GPU and CU temps etc so perhaps this software is overkill ??
thanks for any help  Can live with the sound (frightens my son though ) if it's not doing any harm


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

PS This driver on gigabytes website...2009/12/29 Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition)
Download from : 
Asia Asia(China) America Europe Europe(Russia) : ftp / http 5.10.0.5998 39.65 MB 

How is it different to these on the DVD ?
REALTEK HD Audio driver /vista and Windows 7)
Version:6.0.1.5919 
Size:163.52MB 
Realtek HD Audio Driver (Vista and Windows 7) 

Is the one on the website just the chipset driver? whilst the one on the dvd is both..
I had to re-install the sound drivers which I did from the DVD...In control panel there is listed
Reaktek HDMI Audio Driver for ATI
and Realtek High definition Audio driver.
If I install the driver from the gigabyte website...should I uninstall any of these first ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Bump the ram voltage up a tad.

The driver on the gigabyte site at that size would be an update.

The ATI HD sound driver is for the sound on the video card(for HDMI use).

The gigabyte driver should update or install over the exsting no need to remove.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: bad choice ?*

Hi, wrench97...thanks I will up the voltage a tad.

I will just install the Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition) which I have on my USB key and see if it solve the hissing noise problem at shutdown.

what about Easy tune 6..is this just garbage??? Would I be better installing amd overdrive or is cpuid hardware monitor a better choice ?

Is the only reason for running memtest when you suspect the RAM to be faulty...or is it a good idea to run it on all new builds? AND if thats the case should other stress test be run on new builds??
thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I only run them if there seems to be a problem.

I prefer manual Bios settings for overclocking, but Easy tune is the next best thing.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

hello ,,,I have uninstalled Easytune 6 ...is CPUID hardware monitor a good choice for checking temps of CPU and GPU? 
I installed the update from the gigabyte site but lost the realtek audio device function ...and only one item was installed in ADD/REmove programmes so i've just got the programme from supplied mobo disc installed..
Has anyone any thoughts on the sound problem when shutting down windows...only lasts 2 seconds but is annoying and I wonder whats wrong? Shoukd I ask this in the SOUND CARD section?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Verify CPUID's with Coretemp and GPUz (Google them I don't have the links at work)

In the AMD software see if you can disable the AMD HD audio if your not using HDMI(?)


----------

